# Virtuzone Reviews



## kashaziz

Hello,

I am evaluating various Free Zone setups and have found two that seems to be top of the line, that are, RAK FTZ and Virtuzone. Out of these Virtuzone has its advantages with no capital limit (RAK requires minimum of 100K Dhs) and monthly fees. 

I would like to know if members of this forum have used Virtuzone, and what are their comments about it. I would like to know if they require annual audits (like RAK) and are there any hidden costs/ issues with them?

Thanks.

Kashif


----------



## kashaziz

Appreciate a response on this.


----------



## wandabug

Don't know!


----------



## Jynxgirl

No, I do not know either. Have you contacted Virtuzone to get a complete updated cost and structuring package?


----------



## kashaziz

Jynxgirl said:


> No, I do not know either. Have you contacted Virtuzone to get a complete updated cost and structuring package?


Yes I contacted them but I would like to have independent reviews of their services, specially from people who are with them for more than a year.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Doing a search, came up with a thread that may interest you. Will pm you.


----------



## Elphaba

RAK FZ does not require you to keep AED 100k in your business bank account. It just has to be there for a few days at set up. Anyway, I thought that rule had now been abolished.
-


----------



## kashaziz

Elphaba said:


> RAK FZ does not require you to keep AED 100k in your business bank account. It just has to be there for a few days at set up. Anyway, I thought that rule had now been abolished.
> -


In case of RAK FTZ, 100K is required at the time of setup, as bank will provide a letter in confirmation of such after which RAK will process the license. Also, this amount has to be in bank at the time of license renewal. To my knowledge, the rule has not been abolished.

Another factor against RAK FTZ is submission of annual accounts/audit report for which the Auditors (should be in RAK FTZ's list of accredited auditors) charge somewhere between 2500-3500 Dhs


----------



## kashaziz

Alina_dxppro said:


> I run two businesses in Dubai, both of which I set up through Virtuzone 11 months ago. I was not required to place a specific amount in my bank account, and whilst they encourage audits, they are not required. I also was pleasantly surprised that there were no hidden charges/deposits/guarantees which seems to be the way with many free zones in the UAE.


Thanks for your response. Seems you have joined just to answer my question 

From your response, I don't understand why they encourage audits if they aren't required in the first place. Surely, it costs to get an audit report.

Secondly, and as happen in case of RAK FTZ, the investor has to visit RAK for fingerprints/immigration process as the Residence Permit will be issued from there. However, in case of Virtuzone, you don't have to go to Fujairah. Is that correct? If yes, will you still have the Residency stamp from Fujairah? 

I was unaware that one can have multiple businesses in a free zone. So, have you got multiple residency permits or a single one?

Thanks again for your response.


----------



## Elphaba

kashaziz - you can only ever have one UAE residency visa at a time.
-


----------



## kashaziz

Today I have visited GiTex and there was a stall by Fujairah Free Zone Authority. Their representative told me that they are the only one responsible for issuing licenses in Free Zone and have no representation anywhere in UAE. He was totally unaware of Virtuzone. He thought they might be some kind of agents, bringing clients to the Free Zone Authority.

He also said that the client has to come to Fujairah for fingerprints and immigration processing as the visa will be issued from there. This is contrary to what Virtuzone is saying.

Virtuzone may not be dubious but they aren't transparent either. I am confused.


----------



## Phillipa Mauger

*Virtuzone or RAK FZ*

I am currently trying to find out which of these 2 freezones are better to set up business in. 
Does anyone know if you are required to have an NOC with either of these zones? My husband is part of the free zone currently and still in probation period with a companty , he wants to leave and open up in free zone. 
If we dont require any additional services like office space, telephone, internet etc etc, only the license and visa's, does anyone know if the costs will be reduced or do that charge a flat fee no matter what?

Please help!

Thanks
Phillipa


----------



## incommunicated

kashaziz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am evaluating various Free Zone setups and have found two that seems to be top of the line, that are, RAK FTZ and Virtuzone. Out of these Virtuzone has its advantages with no capital limit (RAK requires minimum of 100K Dhs) and monthly fees.
> 
> I would like to know if members of this forum have used Virtuzone, and what are their comments about it. I would like to know if they require annual audits (like RAK) and are there any hidden costs/ issues with them?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Kashif


Two years after...
I am in the same position trying to figure out how it all works and thinking it will be either VirtuZone or RAK. What I like about Virtuzone is that they have an office in JBR and what I do not like is that I can not find a FTZ with that name...

Which is the best placve to set uo shop to get a business licennse and a residence permit?
Recidence is my first priority at this time.


----------



## xchaos777

incommunicated said:


> Two years after...
> I am in the same position trying to figure out how it all works and thinking it will be either VirtuZone or RAK. What I like about Virtuzone is that they have an office in JBR and what I do not like is that I can not find a FTZ with that name...
> 
> Which is the best placve to set uo shop to get a business licennse and a residence permit?
> Recidence is my first priority at this time.


I went to visit Virtuzone at the office in JBR. They were professional enough but decided I didn't want to pay the monthly fees for services I wouldn't use. Ended up with RAK and the process was easy and straight forward. I haven't processed residency visa yet as I am not in country permanently at this point. However, others have said it was quick and painless.

I had heard that through Virtuzone this part of the process for residency was quite a bit longer than quoted, but still accomplished. This is probably due to the "third" party type set up they have with the free zone and maybe less connections to manage the process. But, again, I don't have first hand knowledge of this so your mileage may vary.

In the end, it comes down to this: if you have the 100k for the initial setup, RAK seemed better to me. If not, then Virtuzone as long as you don't mind the monthly fees. Virtuzone will be more expensive in the end due to the fees, but not greatly so.


----------



## fsharp

You don't have to go through Virtuzone, you can setup your company directly with Fujairah Media (see .:: Fujairah Creative City ::.)


----------



## xchaos777

fsharp said:


> You don't have to go through Virtuzone, you can setup your company directly with Fujairah Media (see .:: Fujairah Creative City ::.)


Yes, this is true, but the cost is about the same as Virtuzone in the end...just a bit more upfront with no monthly requirement.


----------



## aarond.bennett

Hi Kashaziz

Please can you keep me updated on this, I am very interested in the Virtuzone and setting up an online business there. My only concern is if I setup business in Virtuzone or RAK, I am not legally allowed to do business outside of that FZ?

Can you maybe clarify this?


----------



## xchaos777

aarond.bennett said:


> Hi Kashaziz
> 
> Please can you keep me updated on this, I am very interested in the Virtuzone and setting up an online business there. My only concern is if I setup business in Virtuzone or RAK, I am not legally allowed to do business outside of that FZ?
> 
> Can you maybe clarify this?


This depends on the type of business you set up. You can consult, etc. to any company in the UAE, freezone, or world really. You cannot trade directly without the correct license and also paying the import/export duties to companies outside the freezone you are in.

It is purely based on the type of business you want to set up. There are numerous types and you need to consult RAK, Virtuzone, FZ, etc. to determine this properly.


----------



## incommunicated

fsharp said:


> You don't have to go through Virtuzone, you can setup your company directly with Fujairah Media (see .:: Fujairah Creative City ::.)


Is Vistuzone just an intermediary for Fujairah Creative City?
Just when I thought I was starting to understand

I just want to set up as a Web development company not really doing business in Dubai and hire myself to gain residence. Which is my best option for that?


----------



## xchaos777

incommunicated said:


> Is Vistuzone just an intermediary for Fujairah Creative City?
> Just when I thought I was starting to understand
> 
> I just want to set up as a Web development company not really doing business in Dubai and hire myself to gain residence. Which is my best option for that?


Any of these options will work. Just set up something somewhat generic such as a consultancy company. You will just need a business license, not a trade license. As I mentioned, I set up through RAK. It is a pretty painless procedure.


----------



## CrowdedHouse

There are also freelance licenses you can get in Dubai (not sure if web development is an approved activity for a freelance license). You probably won't have an issue working in Dubai w/ a FZ license issued by Fujairah/RAK because you aren't trading any physical good. This issue is still grey area, but there is no official legislation saying you CAN'T do it, so people do it.

It was covered on Dubai Eye for the last two weeks. You can listen to the podcasts on their website.


----------



## James B

I've been considering Virtuzone for some time now but never got around to doing anything about it. It looks good, maybe a little to good! If anyone has any experiences with them (good or bad) I'd love to hear them.


----------



## Andrew James

Hi,

I've used Virtuzone - I will send you a PM.

Best,

Andrew


----------



## aarond.bennett

Hi Guys

Sorry to carry this thread further, but my boss has just asked if there is a virtual system for JAFZA? 

We eventually want to move to JAFZA from TECOM, but we plan to use the move to JAFZA as a transitional phase and then later register the full company into JAFZA when we move.

Kind regards
Aaron


----------



## ratish81

incommunicated said:


> Is Vistuzone just an intermediary for Fujairah Creative City?
> Just when I thought I was starting to understand
> 
> I just want to set up as a Web development company not really doing business in Dubai and hire myself to gain residence. Which is my best option for that?


Hi,

I am looking to start a similar business through virtuzone or other similar companies.

I called virtuzone and came to know that selling IT services is fine. Its just that you cannot have any actual hardware that you buy from someone and sell it within UAE (ie trading)

They charge upto 17500 which includes a license, one time registration fee. If you need a visa you need to pay 4950 AED. You can have upto 5 shareholders per company and you need to pay 4950 per person in case you need visas per person.

They charge 1750 per month as a virtual office (you need an office for a license and vice versa) so part of this fee goes to the government and part to virtuzone.

Has anyone setup a company with them? What do you think about their services?

Comments will be gladly welcome


----------



## incommunicated

Do you need a university degree related to the field of the business you want to set up?


----------



## xchaos777

No, that isn't required.


----------



## incommunicated

I will give VZ another try
I really like that they seems to make things simple, have an office in JBR and a few other things
Lets say I sign up with them, send all the needed forms and documents they ask, pay the fee, and the company is formed. Is that the time to ask for the Residence Visa for me and other employees? Will it be issued for sure or are there a bunch of new requirements for that too?
Or is the whole process one, and the same? That a Residence Visa is guaranteed or already pre-qualified for the shareholder or director?


----------



## xchaos777

incommunicated said:


> I will give VZ another try
> I really like that they seems to make things simple, have an office in JBR and a few other things
> Lets say I sign up with them, send all the needed forms and documents they ask, pay the fee, and the company is formed. Is that the time to ask for the Residence Visa for me and other employees? Will it be issued for sure or are there a bunch of new requirements for that too?
> Or is the whole process one, and the same? That a Residence Visa is guaranteed or already pre-qualified for the shareholder or director?


Best to ask them, but this process will follow the company creation I believe. Each employee will have to submit different documents for the visa's.


----------



## Andrew James

VZ are fine, no worse or better than any of the others. I have a company through them.


----------



## Tony J

*Virtuzone Info*



Andrew Landin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've used Virtuzone - I will send you a PM.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Andrew




Hi Andrew,

Could you pls PM me any info / advice you suggest on Virtuzone.

I am really grateful.

Tony


----------



## incommunicated

VZ costs 17500 to set up and 1750 per month for the virtual office

That is close to 400000 the first year.
They only ask for your passport and your money

Ad to that 5500 every three years for each residence visa


----------



## Mr Rossi

I'd just like to chip in at this stage rather than start a new thread and say RAK Freezone are just as incompetent as everything else in this land. You'll get there but not before, handing in the wrong form, the right form, paying another fee to get the wrong/right form changed, sent to this desk, no these are wrong papers onandonandonandonandonandon.....................


----------



## xchaos777

By the way, it is more like AED 40,000 total first year.


----------



## Andrew James

xchaos777 said:


> By the way, it is more like AED 40,000 total first year.


I second that.


----------



## incommunicated

Is that not what I wanted to post? Sorry for the extra "0". Yes it is 40 K instead or 400K
40 K for the first year and then a bit less every orher year
Visas not included in that estimate

The sharing of the office, or virtual office that is not really virtual but quite real, and costs 1750 per month does not include a mailing address, P.O.Box, for the company. That is extra. Wish there was a way to avoid the monthly office fee. 

Hope you second and third that too.


----------



## xchaos777

I second that!


----------



## kashaziz

Agree about RAK FTZ being not that professional as they project themselves. Also, now they're not doing the immigration processing so thats an extra hassle on investors' part if you are not located in RAK.

Having said that, setting up an establishment with RAK FTZ is more economical than any other service provider, and that includes virtuzone too. A FZE with RAK FTZ costs around 30K at setup and then 21K every year (roughly speaking)


----------



## incommunicated

So if you set with VZ you end up with a company in Fujairha and VZ is sort of like the agent or facilitator
What is creativecity? Are they not offering the same that VZ offers but directly from Fujairah?

if there comes a better deal from Fujairah can you just say chau to VZ to avoid the monthly fee?
Sort of feels like to much to pay 20 k to VZ every year just for admin fees.


----------



## kashaziz

VZ is an agent, though they do not mention that explicitly. Anybody, fulfilling certain requirements, can become an agent. Even RAK FTZ offer referral incentives to people who can bring them customers.

In last GITEX I met with Fujairah FZ's representative and he clearly told me that they do not have any representation outside Fujairah.





incommunicated said:


> So if you set with VZ you end up with a company in Fujairha and VZ is sort of like the agent or facilitator
> What is creativecity? Are they not offering the same that VZ offers but directly from Fujairah?
> 
> if there comes a better deal from Fujairah can you just say chau to VZ to avoid the monthly fee?
> Sort of feels like to much to pay 20 k to VZ every year just for admin fees.


----------



## incommunicated

Thank you
My question is if VZ clients can go to Fujairah and say they want to keep the company but want to terminate the relation with VZ? or if VZ clients can switch to Creativecity or other option that is cheaper?
Again this is to save the 1750 monthly fee charged by VZ on top of anual license fees.


----------



## xchaos777

incommunicated said:


> Thank you
> My question is if VZ clients can go to Fujairah and say they want to keep the company but want to terminate the relation with VZ? or if VZ clients can switch to Creativecity or other option that is cheaper?
> Again this is to save the 1750 monthly fee charged by VZ on top of anual license fees.


I don't know the answer to this question. However, you have to have a business address, which is part of this fee. Going to RAK, etc. direct means you will still have to rent a place from them in some way. So, while it might be cheaper over all, not as cheap as saving 1750 a month.


----------



## incommunicated

That is true
However, both CreativeCity and RAK have deals that incluse a business address and also sone office space lor a desk.
Changing to anorher Emirate may be too compkicated but perhaps within the same Emirate it is not
Will investigate on my next trip


----------



## kherschel

kashaziz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am evaluating various Free Zone setups and have found two that seems to be top of the line, that are, RAK FTZ and Virtuzone. Out of these Virtuzone has its advantages with no capital limit (RAK requires minimum of 100K Dhs) and monthly fees.
> 
> I would like to know if members of this forum have used Virtuzone, and what are their comments about it. I would like to know if they require annual audits (like RAK) and are there any hidden costs/ issues with them?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Kashif


The cheapest solution is RAK FTZ but it is true they require a capital payment of AED 100k.

A VirtueZone company is a good solution if you require many visas as they allow up to 5 with each company. They are quite efficient and located at JBR.


----------



## kherschel

I have been in contact with Creative Zone in Fujeirah and they have informed me that it is possible to renew the license directly with them for AED 20,000 and there a no monthly costs.


----------



## incommunicated

And to renew directly do they require you to be renting office space?


----------



## aarond.bennett

My concern is that I want to start a business trading goods from Dubai to other countries and within UAE; but as far as I understand you can only register consultancies with Virtuzone and Creativezone? Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## kashaziz

aarond.bennett said:


> My concern is that I want to start a business trading goods from Dubai to other countries and within UAE; but as far as I understand you can only register consultancies with Virtuzone and Creativezone? Can anyone confirm this?


As per my understanding, if you register with a FreeZone you have to do business within the freezone (legally speaking). And, if you want to do business in other Emirates, you have to do that through agents. 

Freezones offer various licenses including Trading, Manufacturing and Consultancy businesses.


----------



## aarond.bennett

Hi Khashaziz

When you say trade within the freezone, is it only the freezone you are registered or all freezones?


----------



## kashaziz

IMO, you're restrained to work inside the Freezone you're registered with. If you want to expand, use agents / resellers etc


----------



## incommunicated

kashaziz said:


> IMO, you're restrained to work inside the Freezone you're registered with. If you want to expand, use agents / resellers etc



I think you can do the licensed business with all free zones and all over the world except the U A E


----------



## Kawasutra

incommunicated said:


> I think you can do the licensed business with all free zones and all over the world except the U A E


But not for goods because you have to pass the customs, or you ship it from the current free zone to another free zone (seeway). Otherwise you need someone who is doing the customs, a so called "Importer" with a local trading license with a local sponsor...


----------



## incommunicated

Hello Friends
Does anyone know how long it takes to get the residendence visa via Virtuzono?
I have my temporary work 60 day visa and will use that to enter UAE and need to know how long it will take to get my medical and residence visa and everything else done to get my passport back

I have things to do back home. and would like to be able to pick the right time for the return tickwt

This is all via Virtuzone. They, VZ, says two to three weeks or four weeks and I heard there is a way to h
get it faster by paying extra fees. But is is for Ramadam


----------



## ipguy

At this time it should take about three weeks but the count starts when you have received your medical certificate and added your fingerprints to your Emirates ID card aplication
Hope this helps


----------



## JokMie

I'm very interested to move my one man internet business to UAE and Virtuzone sounds like a very good option.

This is probably quite a noob question but when my Virtuzone company makes money there's no taxes right? Can I use the money to buy whatever I want? I'm a resident of Finland, does Finnish authorities have anything to say about this?


----------



## Andrew James

JokMie said:


> I'm very interested to move my one man internet business to UAE and Virtuzone sounds like a very good option.
> 
> This is probably quite a noob question but when my Virtuzone company makes money there's no taxes right? Can I use the money to buy whatever I want? I'm a resident of Finland, does Finnish authorities have anything to say about this?


Hi,

Virtuzone just take their service fees as per whatever agreement you sign with them. There's no UAE taxes. Unless you consider speeding fines to be taxes.

You will need to talk to a tax professional in Finland about how to terminate your Finnish tax residence, otherwise you will end up with a company taxable in Finland as a controlled foreign corporation. 

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## kashaziz

RAK Free Zone is more straightforward to work with, and they are part of government so no hidden surprises.





JokMie said:


> I'm very interested to move my one man internet business to UAE and Virtuzone sounds like a very good option.
> 
> This is probably quite a noob question but when my Virtuzone company makes money there's no taxes right? Can I use the money to buy whatever I want? I'm a resident of Finland, does Finnish authorities have anything to say about this?


----------



## merlinthecat

I am also now considering working with VZ. From reading through the thread it appears there is no negative feedback about their services. Am grateful for any updated thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## R_Smithy

merlinthecat said:


> I am also now considering working with VZ. From reading through the thread it appears there is no negative feedback about their services. Am grateful for any updated thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


I have read all the posts on expatforum about VZ and havent read a negative comment yet. I visited there office in Jumeriah and they seemed like they provide a professional service. I am sure that if they were not providing a professional service it would have been discussed on this forum. There are other companies that offer similar services and are cheaper but I wont be at all surprised if you employed the services of these cheaper companies that additional charges were added to your bill. I have decided to go with VZ when I set up my company in about 2 months.


----------



## merlinthecat

*Virtuzone*



R_Smithy said:


> I have read all the posts on expatforum about VZ and havent read a negative comment yet. I visited there office in Jumeriah and they seemed like they provide a professional service. I am sure that if they were not providing a professional service it would have been discussed on this forum. There are other companies that offer similar services and are cheaper but I wont be at all surprised if you employed the services of these cheaper companies that additional charges were added to your bill. I have decided to go with VZ when I set up my company in about 2 months.



Great, thanks for the reply. I am leaning in their direction too.


----------



## dxbexpat

usually the capital is to be shown once within a month after your licence is issued. once bank issues the required letter, you can use funds for your business. I have setup since 3 years in RAKIA (Ras Al Khaimah Investment Authority) and have not had any of the capital or audit issues so far. But yes, finger print needs to be done additional to the Emirates ID and one has to visit RAK but this is once every 3 years when visa is to be renewed after you have stamped it initially and process is very fast, all done in a day. Ajman free zone is also equally investor friendly.


----------



## merlinthecat

dxbexpat said:


> usually the capital is to be shown once within a month after your licence is issued. once bank issues the required letter, you can use funds for your business. I have setup since 3 years in RAKIA (Ras Al Khaimah Investment Authority) and have not had any of the capital or audit issues so far. But yes, finger print needs to be done additional to the Emirates ID and one has to visit RAK but this is once every 3 years when visa is to be renewed after you have stamped it initially and process is very fast, all done in a day. Ajman free zone is also equally investor friendly.



Anyone know why the Virtuzone website is down and emails are coming back?


----------



## merlinthecat

merlinthecat said:


> Anyone know why the Virtuzone website is down and emails are coming back?


site still down, strange....


----------



## kashaziz

Interesting article about them printed in the National 2 days back, says 40% of their clients do not renew license after first year. First-year failures prompt Virtuzone to invest in start-ups - The National

I guess that tells a lot about Fujairah Free Zone.

I got this number from Google cache of their website 04 448 6406. Let me know if it works and what is their take on web site issue.


----------



## merlinthecat

kashaziz said:


> Interesting article about them printed in the National 2 days back, says 40% of their clients do not renew license after first year. First-year failures prompt Virtuzone to invest in start-ups - The National
> 
> I guess that tells a lot about Fujairah Free Zone.
> 
> I got this number from Google cache of their website 04 448 6406. Let me know if it works and what is their take on web site issue.


they did answer phone, said server is down and working to get it back up


----------



## Kawasutra

kashaziz said:


> Interesting article about them printed in the National 2 days back, says 40% of their clients do not renew license after first year.


...or maybe 35K AED are too much for a pice of paper and 1 visa...


----------



## kashaziz

Kawasutra said:


> ...or maybe 35K AED are too much for a pice of paper and 1 visa...


RAK Free Zone is cheaper.


----------



## Mourm

How much is a license for RAKFZ for a private company? Thanks


----------



## kashaziz

Mourm said:


> How much is a license for RAKFZ for a private company? Thanks


Special Promotion - RAK Free Trade Zone


----------



## Kawasutra

kashaziz said:


> Special Promotion - RAK Free Trade Zone


Consultancy license with one visa 22K...
(FreeZone)

Thanks!


----------



## crazygirl

Dublicate


----------



## crazygirl

Can you start with Virtuzone and the second year drop them and go directly to Fujeirah or Creative City to renew?
How?
I am looking for a way to reduce or eliminate the 1750 monthly service fee charged by VZ
i do no need any services, just want the company to be current and in good standing
TYVM


----------



## R_Smithy

crazygirl said:


> Can you start with Virtuzone and the second year drop them and go directly to Fujeirah or Creative City to renew?
> How?
> I am looking for a way to reduce or eliminate the 1750 monthly service fee charged by VZ
> i do no need any services, just want the company to be current and in good standing
> TYVM


Hi CrazyGirl, if you leave VZ before your contract has finished you have to pay exit fee's and this then probably automactically shuts the company down, you would have to confirm this with VZ. VZ did seem very professional when I visited their office in Jumeriah. You could check out Business Setup Dubai|Company Formation UAE|Registration|Doing Business|Setup Company|UAE|Dubai|Free zone|Offshore ,last time I looked they were offering business set up services and the cost was lower than VZ. Good luck.


----------



## crazygirl

Your answer looks more like a promotion but thanks all the same.
I mean after the contract expires. The contracts are for one year. The idea is not to break any contracts but just find a way to keep the FZ company and Visas and save money.
Can you go directly to Fujairah and pay the company fee and stop paying the Virtuzone fees?


----------



## R_Smithy

crazygirl said:


> Your answer looks more like a promotion but thanks all the same.
> I mean after the contract expires. The contracts are for one year. The idea is not to break any contracts but just find a way to keep the FZ company and Visas and save money.
> Can you go directly to Fujairah and pay the company fee and stop paying the Virtuzone fees?


My previous post was not a promotion. I was just trying to help you out.


----------



## ArabianNights

When I was in Dubai, I went to visit Virtuzone in their Jumairah offices and they seemed pretty professional, but there was 'something' about them, cant quite put my finger on it. I would suggest that you contact the Fujairah freezone directly and ask them this question.

I am assuming that because your contract is with an agent of the freezone, and their side of the contract is supplying you with a visa, then I would like that cancelling out with them would also cancel out the visa. Check with Fujairah.

I must say, their high monthly fees for virtually 'nothing' did put me off, which is why I am looking at RAK Branch office instead and it doesnt require minimum capital either.


----------



## crazygirl

Thanks
Does anyone have a number for the Creative City, Fujairah people that may know about it?


----------



## mbilal1604

*Stay Away From Virtuzone*

Hi 

My name is Bilal and you can contact me on PM for more info. Actually I have recently applied and got the Trade Licence easily, however for the Visa and other things be careful. I waited till 3 months for a visa and nothing, had to leave the country and go back to my home country and waited there for another 2 months. The officers advised me that my visa has been approved and waiting for issuance, I again waited and in the meantime lost money and my family away from me. I finally pressurized Virtuzone to give me a proper update because I have been waiting for too long. They come up with something the same day telling me that I will not get visa to enter UAE!!!! Got the trade license, got the company incorporated and did not get the VISA!!! Why would a company give you the license which you will obviously pay for and not give you the visa to stay in the country to operate and on top of that you have still to pay for your offices fees and other fees even if you are not in the country !! That's really unfair.. BE careful I a have gone through a hell, I do not want my friends to be in the same situation, I would say stay away from Virtuzone!


----------



## mbilal1604

Also Note that your Driving License and all documents will be going through Fujairah and be aware that you need to travel to the Fujairah for driving until you get your licence! Are you ready for this ? Ask proper questions when dealing with these companies.


----------



## ArabianNights

mbilal1604 said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Bilal and you can contact me on PM for more info. Actually I have recently applied and got the Trade Licence easily, however for the Visa and other things be careful. I waited till 3 months for a visa and nothing, had to leave the country and go back to my home country and waited there for another 2 months. The officers advised me that my visa has been approved and waiting for issuance, I again waited and in the meantime lost money and my family away from me. I finally pressurized Virtuzone to give me a proper update because I have been waiting for too long. They come up with something the same day telling me that I will not get visa to enter UAE!!!! Got the trade license, got the company incorporated and did not get the VISA!!! Why would a company give you the license which you will obviously pay for and not give you the visa to stay in the country to operate and on top of that you have still to pay for your offices fees and other fees even if you are not in the country !! That's really unfair.. BE careful I a have gone through a hell, I do not want my friends to be in the same situation, I would say stay away from Virtuzone!



Yeah I had a feeling about this.... they seemed a bit dodgy


----------



## alisoncar

kashaziz said:


> Thanks for your response. Seems you have joined just to answer my question
> 
> From your response, I don't understand why they encourage audits if they aren't required in the first place. Surely, it costs to get an audit report.
> 
> Secondly, and as happen in case of RAK FTZ, the investor has to visit RAK for fingerprints/immigration process as the Residence Permit will be issued from there. However, in case of Virtuzone, you don't have to go to Fujairah. Is that correct? If yes, will you still have the Residency stamp from Fujairah?
> 
> I was unaware that one can have multiple businesses in a free zone. So, have you got multiple residency permits or a single one?
> 
> Thanks again for your response.



Hi, 


you do have to go to Fujairah as a part of the residency application process. They do schedule a private shuttle though from their office so the process is completely painless.

I find VZ fairly pricey but then it is way cheaper than living in the Uk and paying 50% tax  ! As for the whole process, they are very professional and although things can take ages it is normally not their fault (for instance, the authorities have changed their requirements for qualified persons in the middle of our set up so additional documents needed to be attested in the Uk and all the paperwork took ages).

Still, the ongoing montly fees are annoying seeing we do not use them at all


----------



## alisoncar

mbilal1604 said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Bilal and you can contact me on PM for more info. Actually I have recently applied and got the Trade Licence easily, however for the Visa and other things be careful. I waited till 3 months for a visa and nothing, had to leave the country and go back to my home country and waited there for another 2 months. The officers advised me that my visa has been approved and waiting for issuance, I again waited and in the meantime lost money and my family away from me. I finally pressurized Virtuzone to give me a proper update because I have been waiting for too long. They come up with something the same day telling me that I will not get visa to enter UAE!!!! Got the trade license, got the company incorporated and did not get the VISA!!! Why would a company give you the license which you will obviously pay for and not give you the visa to stay in the country to operate and on top of that you have still to pay for your offices fees and other fees even if you are not in the country !! That's really unfair.. BE careful I a have gone through a hell, I do not want my friends to be in the same situation, I would say stay away from Virtuzone!


Hi, 
I'm sorry to hear about your experience.
It appears that we may have been going through the application process at around the same time as our company's trade licence got issued very quickly too, yet it took ages for the visas to get through.

From what I know the rules got changed in the late summer/early autumn and if you are to be a majority shareholder of the company (or have the controlling interest) you need to have a degree - do you have one?


----------



## merlinthecat

alisoncar said:


> Hi,
> I'm sorry to hear about your experience.
> It appears that we may have been going through the application process at around the same time as our company's trade licence got issued very quickly too, yet it took ages for the visas to get through.
> 
> From what I know the rules got changed in the late summer/early autumn and if you are to be a majority shareholder of the company (or have the controlling interest) you need to have a degree - do you have one?




Hi

You definitely dont need a degree, as per the Virtuzone office staff.


----------



## R_Smithy

merlinthecat said:


> Hi
> 
> You definitely dont need a degree, as per the Virtuzone office staff.


HI Merlin, are you in the process of using VZ to get your visa/set up a company?


----------



## linzcoop

Hi all, thanks for all the info so far, most informative. I'm looking to set up in RAK FZ but unsure as to the implications of not being authorised to do business in the UAE. It will be web and phone based but is a service marketed to UAE residents. Does anyone have any idea if this will be a problem? Planning to contact RAK FZ this week but always good to get any experienced individuals' feedback. Thanks in advance


----------



## Mr Rossi

linzcoop said:


> It will be web and phone based but is a service marketed to UAE residents.


Talk over your business plan with the freezone rep but you will be fine.


----------



## kashaziz

insanity said:


> I need to contact you for the Virtuzone issue. Seems you had faced the same problem as we. Please let me know your contact



What happened to you?


----------



## celticcavegirl

Just wanted to add my experience with virtuzone. Went to their office in JBR to discuss various types of business set up options, including freelance freezone visa, freezone LLC, regular LLC, branch office etc etc.

Professional set up, friendly reception, guy I spoke to was a British Indian called Rav and seemed efficient and knowledgeable, however could not answer all my questions about freezone companies, freelance visas, hotdesks etc

However...
Rav said at the conclusion of our initial chat that he would get back to me with various quotes and options in the next couple of days
Left it 4 days, heard nothing
Called, couldn't get through, sent email, told they were working on it and I would get the proposals shorting
Left it a week, same thing

Gave up after that and took my £ elsewhere (Fast Track in Dubai Mall, who have been OK - but far from amazing - so far)


----------



## kashaziz

celticcavegirl said:


> Just wanted to add my experience with virtuzone. Went to their office in JBR to discuss various types of business set up options, including freelance freezone visa, freezone LLC, regular LLC, branch office etc etc.
> 
> Professional set up, friendly reception, guy I spoke to was a British Indian called Rav and seemed efficient and knowledgeable, however could not answer all my questions about freezone companies, freelance visas, hotdesks etc
> 
> However...
> Rav said at the conclusion of our initial chat that he would get back to me with various quotes and options in the next couple of days
> Left it 4 days, heard nothing
> Called, couldn't get through, sent email, told they were working on it and I would get the proposals shorting
> Left it a week, same thing
> 
> Gave up after that and took my £ elsewhere (Fast Track in Dubai Mall, who have been OK - but far from amazing - so far)



I can recommend a consultant who will get you past through the hassles of business set up in UAE, whether a free zone / LLC or else.


----------



## mseif_99

kashaziz said:


> I can recommend a consultant who will get you past through the hassles of business set up in UAE, whether a free zone / LLC or else.


Hi Kashif,

Could you please PM me the contact details of this consultant?

Thank,
Seif


----------



## mseif_99

Does anyone have an experience with VZ or RAK regarding establishing an online-trading business?
There would be no physical goods involved, but something like a middle-agent between suppliers & consumers. From what I've researched and read, a free zone license would eventually work for this type. But then, what would be the type of license (consulting maybe? or trading? but the point is that we are not going actually to "trade" in something)...


----------



## saraswat

You should speak to the RAKFTZ people regarding this. I have a similar license issued via them and they were really helpful and informative throughout the process, not to mention they came out to be the most cost-effective.


----------



## mseif_99

saraswat said:


> You should speak to the RAKFTZ people regarding this. I have a similar license issued via them and they were really helpful and informative throughout the process, not to mention they came out to be the most cost-effective.


Thx..have you also issued a residency visa through them?


----------



## saraswat

mseif_99 said:


> Thx..have you also issued a residency visa through them?


I haven't had to but its entirely possible. Be aware that the packages you choose are dependent on the no. of visa's you need to get along with other things, so talk to them about that. If I ever needed to the person told me it would take 3 days after submission of the paperwork (not sure if he was being honest or just trying to push a sale so to speak), but it is RAK things are much faster here..


----------



## mseif_99

While I was searching I found this interesting interview with the CEO of Dubai Economic Department, where he says that DED & freezones are competing, and it is also possible to have a 100% ownership for a Dubai-based professional licensed business.

The peculiar thing is that he says that it would cost 20,000-30,000 AD, which I see to be weird..! if that is the case, why go to the FZT areas?

http://dubaieye1038.com/page/Mohammed_Shael_01.02.2012/601?feed=5


----------



## saraswat

mseif_99 said:


> While I was searching I found this interesting interview with the CEO of Dubai Economic Department, where he says that DED & freezones are competing, and it is also possible to have a 100% ownership for a Dubai-based professional licensed business.
> 
> The peculiar thing is that he says that it would cost 20,000-30,000 AD, which I see to be weird..! if that is the case, why go to the FZT areas?
> 
> http://dubaieye1038.com/page/Mohammed_Shael_01.02.2012/601?feed=5


I actually know a couple of friends that have the license you are referring to.. it certainly is possible but then the DED requires a deposit per shareholder/owner that the business has... this is a refundable deposit but still represents a kind of sunk cost on your part. What they told me was 20k per... this does not include the visa fees etc... and the other major thing with the DED licensees is the requirement of a physical office space for the business .. (depending on location/size this can run you another 50-70k for a small office space) and while the business can be 100% expat owned it also still requires a local representative ... which is another yearly sunk cost...

p.s: they are in the internet marketing/web development business....


----------



## mseif_99

saraswat said:


> What they told me was 20k per... this does not include the visa fees etc... and the other major thing with the DED licensees is the requirement of a physical office space for the business .. (depending on location/size this can run you another 50-70k for a small office space) and while the business can be 100% expat owned it also still requires a local representative ... which is another yearly sunk cost...
> 
> p.s: they are in the internet marketing/web development business....


I guess the CEO has a different definition of competition..

That is way too much expensive than any freezone area. Even if you had a "flexi" desk with RAK or other, and used it when needed, it is still does not reach that expense limit...


----------



## Desert_Fever

*Please send me a PM*



Andrew Landin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've used Virtuzone - I will send you a PM.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Andrew


Need to know your experience with them?


----------



## rao ali

kashaziz said:


> I can recommend a consultant who will get you past through the hassles of business set up in UAE, whether a free zone / LLC or else.



I also want to start freelance business if you can guide me , it would ba favor or any consultan conatact information.VZ virtual fee is high and i don't want to have 
any office also


----------



## Desert_Fever

Sounds like absolute madness, but I've experienced this dysfuntional behavior first hand. It seems to me that this Virtuzone folks deal specifically only with Fujairah creative city and not the other (more prominent?) Fujairah Free zone Authority. Rules differ.

I also heard that the only two female professions that are able to sponsor spouses - are Doctors and Teachers, but this is just hearsay.


----------



## Malbec

Desert_Fever said:


> Sounds like absolute madness, but I've experienced this dysfuntional behavior first hand. It seems to me that this Virtuzone folks deal specifically only with Fujairah creative city and not the other (more prominent?) Fujairah Free zone Authority. Rules differ.
> 
> I also heard that the only two female professions that are able to sponsor spouses - are Doctors and Teachers, but this is just hearsay.


Did the post you reply to evaporate?


----------



## jalal77

VirtuZone - worst experience, They caused lots of losses to my business due to their bad services. bit.ly/1L80Bob


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

jalal77 said:


> VirtuZone - worst experience, They caused lots of losses to my business due to their bad services. bit.ly/1L80Bob


Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

